# FREE ROK Espresso Giveaway



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

As Christmas is fast approaching, days are getting shorter and weather is getting colder we at Coffee Omega thought the best way to kick start Christmas vibe was to giveaway FREE ROK ESPRESSO COFFEE MAKER to ONE lucky winner.

NO purchase required, just sign-up to our site with a valid email address and telephone number until 15th Dec 2012. One lucky winner will be picked randomly using services from random.org. NO cash alternative.

Winner will be announced on this forum after 15th Dec 2012.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/competition

*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE*


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not too late to enter. Just over 10 days to go until 1 lucky Coffee Forums member gets a nice surprise.

Please make sure you enter and support Coffee Omega - a Coffee Forums UK Site Sponsor / 2012 Advertiser


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

One lucky winner has been chosen randomly!

We will post the name of that person by monday

Keep your eyes peeled on this forum.........


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm pleased to announce that the winner is *Liam* !

Congratulations Liam, a member of the Coffee Omega Team will be in touch to arrange delivery of this fab machine to you.

Thank you to all who entered and supported Coffee Omega who ran this promotion via Coffee Forums UK.

We are pleased to have Coffee Omega onboard as a Site Advertiser and would encourage you to visit the Coffee Omega website to see what products and specials they have on offer.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice one! Nice little toy to add to my now ever growing collection of coffee things







. Cheers Coffee Omega!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Liam to top things up ROK Espresso have agreed to throw in a FREE milk frother for you!!!

It should be with you on wednesday or thursday latest.

Enjoy


----------

